# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  رزان المغربي انهارت عصبيا بعد الفيديو الجنسي

## الحصن نيوز

قالت مصادر أن الإعلامية والممثلة رزان  مغربي نقلت على وجه السرعة إلى أحد مستشفيات فرنسا إثر تعرضها لانهيار عصبي  بعد انتشار فيديو 
لها على موقع يوتيوب يحتوي على مقطع جنسي وعنوانه " فضيحة رزان المغربي ".
وفقا لصحيفة " جي ان فور مي " ترجع تفاصيل  الواقعة إلى انتشار فيديو خارج لرزان وأصدقائها على موقع اليوتيوب تظهر فيه  الفنانة اللبنانية وهي تسرد لصديقيها الأجنبيين باللغة الإنجليزية كيف  تعرفت على صديقها "ناجي" الذي بدوره كان موجودا بالفيديو .
والصادم أن الفيديو يظهر رزان وهي تقوم  بحركات جنسية رغم 
 <div style="text-align: justify;" dir="rtl"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

